# Cosmic Carbone SLE reviews/opinions?



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

Haven't seen much written about these. Is the only difference between them and their more expensive brother SLR in the spokes? They seem quite heavy at 1755. Are the tires that with them any good compared my norm Vittoria evo cx clincher. Just looking a reasonable priced deep dish clincher.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I have the SL's which are identical to the SLE's except for the SLE's black (Exalith) braking surface.

The wheels are stiff and accelerate very well despite the weight. They work best with narrow (23 max!) tires due to the fact that the rim is a tad narrower than the more typical Ksyrium and most road rims. 

Its a rock solid wheelset.


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for reply. How are they descending--stable? How is braking?


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

They are very stable in all conditions. They brake well. Its a great all round wheel.


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've had mine for about 3 months. Beware with the first set of brake pads don't last for crap. I went through them in 3 rides, albeit those rides had a combined 7000 ft of descending and hard braking. There's no way around it, the braking track has to get broken in since they are grooved like a file. I'm on my second set of pads and wear is normal. Had to shim the back of the pad with a piece of electrical tape to get the loud screaming noise out of them while braking hard. Other than those issues, the wheels are solid. Of course they are not climbing wheels, but for flats and rolling wheels they work good. Love the black braking track, but that's cause I'm all bling and no sting.


----------



## Oscarach (Jan 15, 2011)

103 where exactly did you have to put that shim? I am having a similar noise issue with these wheels under heavy braking.


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

Pull out the brake pads from the holders. Lay a piece of electrical tape on the back side on the pad and trim off any excess around the edges. I only covered the back and not the sides. Reinstalling will be a little snug, use the edge of a table to push the pads back in all the way.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

I started riding them in October 2011 and they have been very good wheels. As someone said, the first set of pads went away in 2 rides. I descended Malibu Canyon and that just about took care of them. They are bullet proof and if you dont' want to deal with maintenance or problems, they are great. They are not light, as you noticed. Don't clean the brake tracks or the sounds will come back. Once it does go away, they sound great, perform nicely and should last forever. As for the tires, I understand that they are made by Vittoria. I like them and continue to use them. I got 1300 miles out of the first rear and didn't really expect more. I'm still running the original front without any issues or complaints.


----------



## Oscarach (Jan 15, 2011)

> Pull out the brake pads from the holders. Lay a piece of electrical tape on the back side on the pad and trim off any excess around the edges. I only covered the back and not the sides. Reinstalling will be a little snug, use the edge of a table to push the pads back in all the way


103 thank mate, tried that for this mornings ride and the loud screeching noise is gone  .


----------

